# Camping in Devon - Should I Do It?



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi - I was trying to work out what I should do this bank holiday weekend and I thought of going to Devon. I actually thought I might give camping a go since I have not done it since I was a kid. Is this a completely crap idea? Can anyone recommend a particularly nice place to camp?

Also - I will need to buy a tent. Are the ones in Argos any good? 

phoTToniq

p.s. I am going to have the piss taken out of me for gong camping aren't I - I can just feel it coming. ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Hi - I was trying to work out what I should do this bank holiday weekend and I thought of going to Devon. I actually thought I might give camping a go since I have not done it since I was a kid. Is this a completely crap idea? Can anyone recommend a particularly nice place to camp?
> 
> Also - I will need to buy a tent. Are the ones in Argos any good?
> 
> ...


I think you'll need a tent Â  

Have you thought of caravaning?

(well you asked for the piss to be taken Â ;D )


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I am going to have the piss taken out of me for gong camping aren't I - I can just feel it coming. Â ;D


That all depends on who you are going 'camping' with ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You'll need to get a nice small tent that will fold and fit in the boot of the TT.

And please post a picture of the tent 'erected' on-site and with the TT parked next to it. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Camping's great fun. Just make sure you go somewhere with decent toilets/showers.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

We have a nice weekend coming up.

Try Kingsbridge(nr Salcombe), St Marys Bay (Nr Brixham), Teign Vally (nearest) all have good camp sites but I can't remember any names. Google campsites or use Westountry Tourist Board.

Could get cold and dewy overnight.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only thing I would say about driving down that way at Bank-holidays is TRAFFIC!!.

My in-laws live in Devon and while it is a beautiful part of the country, it's a nightmare to get to at bank-holidays.

My wife and I used to dread driving down there with millions of other cars...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Garyc - Salcombe is a place that popped up when I was googling the area. I was thinking of staying at a camp ground I found on the web that is only a couple of miles from there.

Kell - this was my big worry. TRAFFIC  It seems like no one bothered to build a decent motorway down there and it's also a dead end so everyone is pretty much going the same way at the same time  Maybe I should do a 4am start and then get some kip when I arrive there. Coming home is definitely going to be an unavoidable NIGHTMARE... *sigh*

Maybe I should just head up to North Wales. MAYBE I should stay at home and watch telly 

phoTToniq


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Camping is a laugh as long as there are some decent toilet/shower blocks. I went camping last summer when I went surfing in Newquay. The camp site there was well equipped but more importantly the weather was good. You might find this Easter weekend a bit cold for camping especially as most camp sites seem to be on hill tops.

We're going to Woolacombe (http://www.woolacombe.co.uk) this weekend and have opted for 8 berth static caravans. Lovely and toasty. Are you planning this alone? Halle doesn't strike me as a camp site girl.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> ...... Is this a completely crap idea .......


In a word .............. yes!

There is no way in the world you can get enough camping kit in a TT to make camping comfortable ...... in fact, camping is just plain uncomfortable even when you have a Volvo estate (in which case you just sleep in the car!) ...... don't do it [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Halle doesn't strike me as a camp site girl.


Andy - I'll tell her you said that Â ;D Â I happen to agree with you which is why I have asked her a dozen times if she is sure about this and she keeps saying yes 

I am really confused about what to do. Â I reckon it will be way too busy to just turn up down there and simply find a place to stay - won't it? Â I can't really see her enjoying the whole camping experience...

Garvin wrote that you can not get everything you need to go camping in to a TT. Â Do you have a roadster? Â I have a coupe! Â Tents are not THAT big are they? Â All I was planning on taking was a tent, an airbed (oooh yes matron), and a couple of sleeping bags. Â I reckon all that will fit in to the boot with plenty of space for some clothes on the back seat... what am I missing?

phoTToniq


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> There is no way in the world you can get enough camping kit in a TT to make camping comfortable ......


I'm not sure how big your tent is but last time I went camping for the weekend I got the following in my TT and found it quite comfortable:

1 tent
2 sleeping bags
2 duvets
2 pillows
2 overnight bags
1 crate of beer

No problems ;D

Amir,
I suspect you'll find it difficult to get a place to stay if you just turn up on Good Friday. I just had a word with the other guys in our 3 caravans and we have a spare room in ours if you're interested. It only has 2 single beds though. Let me know if you'd like it.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> .......Garvin wrote that you can not get everything you need to go camping in to a TT. Â Do you have a roadster? Â I have a coupe! Â Tents are not THAT big are they? Â All I was planning on taking was a tent, an airbed (oooh yes matron), and a couple of sleeping bags............what am I missing?


What I actually said was that you can't get enough kit in to be comfortable. If you just want a cosy two man tent, air bed and a couple of sleeping bags then fine ......... but don't expect to be comfortable. If you want any sort of tent that you can stand up in rather than crawling around .... and believe me it's bad enough crawling around when its dry .... when it's wet!! .... then a 'serious' tent will occupy quite a lot of space.

What's missing .... well most people take towels (and you need more than one if you want to guarantee a dry one on day 2) plus some washing kit ...... and whatever your better half wants to take ...... from the sound of it this could amount to quite some creature comforts !! Don't bank on the weather being kind all the time .... in which case quite a few changes of clothing won't go amiss. Camping in Devon is a long way away from camping in the South of France .... especially at Easter !!

PS : I've got a coupe ..... its in my sig pic!

PPS : Take no notice of me ..... I'm old and unadventurous .... go for it .....


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> PS : I've got a coupe ..... its in my sig pic!


oops - sorry i did not see that. And a very nice looking coupe it is too! 



> PPS : Take no notice of me ..... I'm old and unadventurous .... go for it .....


Hmm.. Wise with experience more like


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As the owner of a folding camper (bottom half like a caravan - top half is canvas), which is the luxury way of sleeping under canvas - I can not believe I suggested it is like a caravan ???, camping is great fun but very weather dependant, I have had some great Easter weekends with brilliant weather and some really crap summer breaks, non worse than a very wet fortnight (late June) in Woolacombe a few years back.

Having said that the camper has sat un-used in the garage since June 1999......


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Hmm.. Wise with experience more like


Ah yes .... quite a lot of experience ...... in fact I still have my two man tent and camping gear - not that it's used anymore ...... not since I could afford a proper bed for the night ;D

Mighty Tee is absolutely spot on ...... it's very weather dependent. In really good, warm weather where all you need ais a copious supply of 'T' shirts, shorts and beer camping can be good fun (enough beer takes the uncomfortableness out of it ). When it gets cold and wet it can be miserable, especially when your in that cosy pub approaching closing time and you know it will be pitch black and soggy/muddy underfoot as you make it back to the tent.

Take up Andyman's offer and go for the caravan ..... you know it makes sense


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Amir

Don't do it! Though the weather is supposed to be crackin' Halle would much prefer a 4 star hotel with Spa and Leisure complex I am sure.

Check out las minute deals on 
www.laterooms.com, cheaper than buying a tent and all the associated crap by the time that you have finished I am sure, and much more luxury - More inkeeping with the TT Style! ;D

We are off to Botley Park in Southampton on Friday Night, then up to Overstone Park in Northamptonshire ( both with health spas and golf courses! ) Mind you the Northampton trip is actually so that we can go to the Drag Racing at Santa Pod on Sunday and Monday and not have to drive.

You didn't think Donna Kebab was gonna spend the whole of Easter Weekend without a mad petrol fix from somewhere did you?

BTW anyone is gonna be a Santa Pod over the weekend, IM me!


----------

